

Losing Ground - taylorbuley
http://projects.propublica.org/louisiana/

======
ams1
If anyone is curious, the tool we wrote for rendering raster map tiles on the
fly for this project is open source:
[http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/announcing-raster-
suppo...](http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/announcing-raster-support-for-
simple-tiles)

